# SPD shoes



## MattHB (12 Dec 2011)

After a cheap pair of SPD shoes that will stand up to winter, so no heavily vented road jobs.


----------



## Reluctant (12 Dec 2011)

Any particular size?


----------



## MattHB (12 Dec 2011)

Yes, uk11. Sorry quite an important detail that!


----------



## Silver Fox (13 Dec 2011)

MattHB said:


> Yes, uk11. Sorry quite an important detail that!


 
Road or mtb ?


----------



## MattHB (13 Dec 2011)

its ok, I sorted it on ebay. Thanks for replies. Got some 2nd hand shimano mtb(ish) for 20 quids


----------

